# Sharing some new pix :-)



## PAS Hercules (Jan 22, 2009)

I took a few new photos today, caught some cute ones of Spirit & Hercules making friends  ( Both are Stallions 

















And a "Beauty Shot" of Spirit 






And an ALMOST beauty shot of Hercules, if only I had the correct type of Halter, if he was body clipped and if the shadows weren't so distracting !!!


----------



## Betsy (Jan 22, 2009)

Those are some cute and awsome pictures!!!

Love them!!!


----------



## End Level Farms (Jan 22, 2009)

Love them both.


----------



## jleonard (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like they love eachother. They are both gorgeous, I love Hercules's markings



It looks like Spirit was giving him some pointers for taking beauty shots


----------



## PAS Hercules (Jan 22, 2009)

hehe, Thanks everyone 

Spirit was so gentle with Herc, I think he was quite intrigued by the pipsqueek


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 22, 2009)

Great pixs






Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful pics!!! They are both very handsome. Can't wait to see Hercules fully clipped in the spring. I think it will be quite a sight!!!


----------



## PAS Hercules (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a feeling it will seem like forever for spring to come


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 23, 2009)

LOVE the beauty shot of Spirit. Very artistic! And the two boys look adorable together. I've got a pair rather like that myself...






Here's our two elderly Arabs meeting Kody through the fence for the first time five years ago. The bay has since passed on, the chestnut is now 32 years old and still loves Kody.






Spyder by himself at 30.5 years old.






The two boys this December. Forgive Spyder the grumpy look- trust me, Kody had earned it!










Unfortunately I don't have the good pair shots of them on this computer apparently.





Leia


----------



## PAS Hercules (Jan 23, 2009)

Hobbyhorse23 

Thanks for sharing those photos ! I have a total soft spot for elderly horses, I have a 26 y/o Arab Named Topez  and Spyder looks like he has quite the comfy life


----------



## mastercece2b (Jan 24, 2009)

I love this photos , and Spirit


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 24, 2009)

*WOW Heather, Spirit is just... WOW very nice to see the two getting along love them both fabulous



*


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 25, 2009)

Adorable Pictures ~ Just LOVE your Arabian





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## picasso (Jan 25, 2009)

Great pictures. Absolutely love the beauty shot of the Arabian. He is very nice. They are so cute together.


----------

